# Irish help Afghans prevent bomb attacks (NATO in Afghanistan)



## Crusader74 (Apr 27, 2013)

A short Vid of the important work the small Irish Contingent carry out in A-stan.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2013)

Great to see the Irish contribution.


----------

